# Welding a disc onto a fence post



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

On average a shop is $80.00 - $120.00 / hour with a 2 hour minimum.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you. Yes that would be too much.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How much are you lifting it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check a local community College, or the high school for a welding class.

Then inquire at the teachers office about getting a student to do this welding.

Your cost is just for the materials used, the student gets a grade on their final.

A case of the student's favorite drink is a nice thank you. 

As long as they are of legal age, BEER is accepted, but do not contribute to the delinquency of any minors. 


ED


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

There is an occupational college close to me. I wrote a description of an early version of what I wanted done and I did not hear from them. It is possible that my request was too vague or outside the scope of what they do but they could have at least said so. So I was not confident they would help. Their curriculum is limited to welding and I asked about more than that.

Since you indicate that what I describe here is possible I might try again with the request I describe here. I certainly was considering taking a sample of what I have to ask them about it.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Except I might regret getting a student to do it if the student does not do it well.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sam Hobbs said:


> Except I might regret getting a student to do it if the student does not do it well.


Having taken and passed the very same course in my youth, I know that the instructor will be very strenuous in their grade, and will not let you get a mediocre result. 

I would not hesitate to ask once more, Develop a well drawn plan, complete with a scale drawing, and exact description .

Any vague hard to understand note will be dismissed as not good enough to follow. 

You are wanting a flange welded onto a pipe, and welding pipe is always taught in those schools, because pipelines are prevalent worldwide, and welding skill is needed to lay them. 

Although your pipe is small, it is still the same skillset.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider a hardware or home center for 4 screw pipe flanges with pipe size that may be correct for your project. They could possibly be screwed to the floor if necessary or desired.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does to foot disc need to be welded?

You could make a wooden foot and just sit the post on a steel washer. A 1-7/8 or 2" hole saw would make a nice hole for post. Either cut blind and chisel out the center, or make from two pieces of wood --- drill through the one piece and then glue it to base. A 4" hole saw could be used to cut the foot OD, or jig saw and a bit of sanding.

By the way, if you are talking to a welder, a disc on the end of the tube would be called a "cap" in his lingo.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I have a bed I want to raise a couple of feet.





Nealtw said:


> How much are you lifting it?


I provided that information in the original post.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

SPS-1 said:


> By the way, if you are talking to a welder, a disc on the end of the tube would be called a "cap" in his lingo.


I do not want a disc on the *end* of a tube. Let us say that the fence post is cut into four lengths of 2.5 feet. The disc would be at about a half a foot from one end and 2 feet from the other end. Then the half foot end would slip into the legs of the bed, raising everything two feet. The discs would hold the rest of the bed up.

The alternative is to drill holes through the bed legs and the fence post and use screws (bolts) to hold the bed up but I am not asking about that here. I do not want to talk about that here. I will create a separate discussion for questions about that.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Sam Hobbs said:


> Is it possible to weld a disc onto a typical metal (steel) fence post? If so then how much?
> 
> I have a bed I want to raise a couple of feet. Trust me, a metal fence post would fit nicely. Four posts of 1 7/8 inch diameter post would slip into the existing bed legs that are metal tubes.
> 
> If it can be done, it might work to weld a disc onto each of four extension legs such that the bed legs rest on the disc. (What I mean by disc is something like a washer except an inside dimension of 1 7/8 and strong enough for a couple hundred pounds.) Would it be possible to get that done? How much is it likely to cost to pay someone to do it?


Ayuh,..... Entirely possible,..... Donno what it would cost in yer area,....

How deep into the pipe does the washer/ stop need to be,..??

Probably have to drill small holes in the tube at the right point, 'n then plug-weld 'em from the outside,.....

Through-bolts would be much easier,.... 'n cheaper,....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would see if 1 1/2" black pipe would fit inside it is 1.9" outside. if that fits I would just add enough so it slides all the way up plus the 2 feet you want and use the flange on the bottom like SS posted.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I do not want a disc on the *end* of a tube. Let us say that the fence post is cut into four lengths of 2.5 feet. The disc would be at about a half a foot from one end and 2 feet from the other end. Then the half foot end would slip into the legs of the bed, raising everything two feet. The discs would hold the rest of the bed up.
> 
> The alternative is to drill holes through the bed legs and the fence post and use screws (bolts) to hold the bed up but I am not asking about that here. I do not want to talk about that here. I will create a separate discussion for questions about that.


It was vague, but this is what I deduced from your original post. 

One point that I want to bring up, if the current bed post is a weak thin sidewalls, it might not stand the sideways stresses, of any vigorous movement on the bed. 

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone will need to make the 2 disk for each leg so there's another $200. 00 or more.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Consider a hardware or home center for 4 screw pipe flanges with pipe size that may be correct for your project. They could possibly be screwed to the floor if necessary or desired.


Screw pipe flanges are a totally different possibility. I have seen them and thought about that extensively. That option would eliminate the need for welding but create other problems to be solved. If I want help with that I will ask about that in a separate thread.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sam Hobbs said:


> Screw pipe flanges are a totally different possibility. I have seen them and thought about that extensively. That option would eliminate the need for welding but create other problems to be solved. If I want help with that I will ask about that in a separate thread.


 Thank You and I'm out.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I would just add enough so it slides all the way up plus the 2 feet you want and use the flange on the bottom like SS posted.


There is nothing for it to slide up to. There is nothing to hold the extension in place.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Use enough length of extender pipe, to reach from the bottom of the existing bedpost, and the wanted 2 extra feet, no welding needed, nor screw on flange at the bottom.

Make sure that the extender pipe fits snugly into the bedpost, that limits any slop, and should be stable enough to not wallow the bedpost out. 


ED

With OSO'S post below, in mind, I add TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Is it possible to weld a disc onto a typical metal (steel) fence post? If so then how much?


What do you mean by typical steel fence post ?

To me that means a galvanized steel post. You’d make your job simpler for the welder by using sch 40 black or bare steel pipe.

The other problem is you are adding a 2 ft lever arm to each bed leg. What is to stop one or more legs from splaying out ? (Bending the leg or bed frame, and possibly rolling an occupant onto the floor)

I’d want to either brace the leg extensions to prevent it, or screwing floor flanges to the floor to prevent the bottom of the posts from moving once they are in place.

A lot of people don’t want to get involved with raising beds because of the possible liabilities should something happen..


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Oso954 said:


> What do you mean by typical steel fence post ?


I mean the type that is in stock at Home Depot.



Oso954 said:


> The other problem is you are adding a 2 ft lever arm to each bed leg.


I am aware of that and intend to stabilize it appropriately.

As best as I understand, what I am asking is possible and will work except it would be expensive. If that is not accurate then the relevant discussion got diluted by other topics.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I mean the type that is in stock at Home Depot.
> 
> 
> I am aware of that and intend to stabilize it appropriately.
> ...


Ayuh,...... *Only* if you don't have, or know somebody with a little, or big, Welder,.....

I could knock-off what I think yer lookin' for, in my garage, in a couple hours, if I wasn't hurryin',....
'n the washers were already drop-in snug,...... no grindin' 'em down,....

To do it without a welder, ya cut little slots in 4 or 6 places around the tube, at the level ya want the snug fittin' washers to sit inside the tube,......
Fence tubin' is thin-wall, so you'd use a dull chisel to bash in the bottom of the slots ya just cut in the tubin', 'bout 3/16" to maybe 1/4" to create a step for the washers to sit on,.....
After that, drop in, 'n position the washers, 'n slip 'em onto the bed,.......

Donno how stable it'll be,.... bracin' should be used,.....


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...... *Only* if you don't have, or know somebody with a little, or big, Welder,.....


I should have said in my previous reply that the occupational college solution seems reasonable but I think it would involve too much at this point.

The thing is that the previous owner installed some fence post in the legs to add strength so I know that works. He drilled holes in them to keep the fence post in place. He used fence post just because it is the only material he could find that fits. If screws/bolts can provide adequate horizontal support then that would be the most practical. I just wanted to explore the welding possibility.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you looked at scaffolding parts like the feet and what they use to join them one one top of the other.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

In similar situations I have drilled a hole through the outer pipe and used a hot dip galvanized bolt to support the piece on top.


----------

